# Jumping Age?



## IndyDan (May 19, 2009)

Bogey received his CD title last month at fourteen months old. I plan to continue in Novice A and then in Novice B to gain experience for both of us. We have most of the Open exercises learned. Due to his age, we are only jumping 14” high, twice a week and limiting the number of jumps. He is a male and intact. My question: At what age (months) should I begin higher jumps?


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

I have heard 18 months to 2 years for full height. I think it also depends on how "hard/often" you train. Obedience is also different from agility, where the jumps are more frequent.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would wait until two. However, I have had two very active dogs who wound up with OCD due to over activity (not specifically jumping-they were just very active boys). 

I don't do any serious jumping (over 4-6") or allow my dogs to jump out of a vehicle until their bones have matured, usually by 2 years of age. I still don't allow them to jump out of the vehicle without a little support, OCD has been very painful for my dogs, and painful (seeing my babies hurt) and expensive for me.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh, by the way, congratulations on your CD, I, too love Open! Enjoy, and take it easy. Utility is even better!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I would wait as well, but you can certainly proof everything in open and utility while over the next while. Or consider rally as the next 'game' to work in too.

It's not that long to wait to raise the jumps, and then you'll have years to play with him... congrats on the CD!

Lana


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

My struggle has been trying to keep my puppy from leaping in the air. He loves to leap up as high as he can and slam down on the ground. He usually adds a twist in mid-air, turning it into a flip finish(I suppose he's trying to live up to his name...). Not something I taught him and certainly not something I'm encouraging, but he keeps doing it. Sometimes if he's gotten really high I'll catch him in the air just so he doesn't slam the ground, but I don't want me catching him to make him want to do it more often. I guess it's in his blood...his grandmother was known for jumping the six foot kennel runs and his father moved like he had springs attached to his feet.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations on earning your CD 

I too wait until my dogs are older before jumping them over 8-12 inches. Usually when they are nearing 2 years I'll start occassionally jumping full height but you know, when working obedience I almost never jump full height in practise (I do in agility though since they are moving naturally). When the jumps heights were 30", I would practise at 20" until the week before a show and now do the same. The height is not the important thing for most dogs, but going through the stanchions is what needs to be understood.

Protect those joints now and you'll hopefully have 10 years or more of jumping to look forward to


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I also appreciate these insights; my inclination with my own golden was to wait until 2 with the jumps--both in agility and obedience.


----------



## IndyDan (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the insights ...

Dan


----------

